# NGD: PRS Mark Holcomb Signature



## antuni (Mar 14, 2016)

This thing is mean and beautiful



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony



Holcomb CU24 by Anthony


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome guitar!

I bought my P24 right before those were released, so have not had the option to get one of my own. I did, however, just score a set of Alpha-Omega pickups to "Holcombize" my P24!


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks great man, looks like you got a good top too


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 14, 2016)

The Mark Holcomb PRS is the only PRS I would ever consider owning. That guitar looks so damn good! HNGD man, play the .... out of it!


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 14, 2016)

I Just Can't Get Enough Of That Sweet Holcomb Burst&#8482;


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 14, 2016)

God damn, I had just gotten over the fact that I'm not going to have one of these anytime soon, too 

I haven't seen a single one of these that I wouldn't go absolutely crazy over, but the top on _*this*_ one is INSAAAANE! What an absolutely awesome score mate, and an Archon to boot, you must be having a great time right about now.


----------



## antuni (Mar 14, 2016)

I was lucky to find one available with an awesome top. I was considering a used one but tops are bot as nice as this. I saved up and sold my other guitars and grabbed this. Came all the way from Dubai.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 14, 2016)

beautiful!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 14, 2016)

NICE!

I bet thats going to make your blues sound really pretty, that there guitar and amp combo.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 14, 2016)

dang that is so hot.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 14, 2016)

HNPRSD!
Nice matching set, too.


----------



## PiggySmallz (Mar 14, 2016)

That one has a great top and took the stain nicely! Enjoy that beauty, I miss mine everyday!


----------



## Aviator (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats on that matching set


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 14, 2016)

That's one of the best looking holcomb I've seen. HNGD!


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 15, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> The Mark Holcomb PRS is the only PRS I would ever consider owning. That guitar looks so damn good! HNGD man, play the .... out of it!



So I bet you haven't really played any PRS...  Otherwise you would not put such a definitive statement here.


To OP, GREAT score... amazing top indeed! congrats


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful axe, but why the heck did they use a silver instead of a black bridge?


----------



## antuni (Mar 15, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Beautiful axe, but why the heck did they use a silver instead of a black bridge?



Yea, that would be a killer stealth.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

antuni said:


> Yea, that would be a killer stealth.



Yep ... I'm a bit astonished, because the tuning pegs are black too and the Hipshot is also available in black.

Ok, no drama, because a bridge change would be easy, but at additional costs.


----------



## antuni (Mar 15, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Yep ... I'm a bit astonished, because the tuning pegs are black too and the Hipshot is also available in black.
> 
> Ok, no drama, because a bridge change would be easy, but at additional costs.



Would it be expensive?


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

antuni said:


> Would it be expensive?



I thought it is a hipshot bridge, which costs around 100-120$, but regarding PRS website, it's a PRS bridge.

Maybe contact PRS support by mail and ask them, if this bridge is also available in black and if yes, what it costs.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

Here are the specs / dimensions of the hipshot bridge equivalent ... maybe that would fit? ... measure it. It has only 3 mounting screws though, but as long as the other two would be covered, I guess it should work fine, when the positions of the holes are identical.

https://www.hipshotproducts.com/files/all/41060-2d.pdf

PS: There a second version too:

https://www.hipshotproducts.com/files/all/41065-2d.pdf


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

PS: In case the PRS bridge is not available in black, it might be worth a thought, to get a black powder coating done only on the bridge base. I saw that a German shop named TM guitars sells those bridge saddles in black, including black screws and springs for 15&#8364; on Ebay. But I don't know, how expensive such a coating job would be and if it is available in your country. In Germany we have companies, who are specialized on metal coatings.


----------



## antuni (Mar 15, 2016)

Will look into those. I think we have here in some automotive shop that does that kind of painting job.

I'm already happy with the guitar as it is but if there will be an available bridge replacement in black without hassle it will be more awesome.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cracking guitar, I cant get over the screws on a 5 way that always stand out, sure we can secure things in a better way theses days


----------



## Aymara (Mar 15, 2016)

antuni said:


> I think we have here in some automotive shop that does that kind of painting job.



What I have in mind is a special coating, comparable to chrome, but in black. Regarding dictionary it's called _powder coating_ in English. A simple painting won't stand the sweat of your hands very long. I have that issue on my Schecter Hybrid, that has a so called Black Chrome bridge, which is a standard chrome TOM with a darker clear lacquer. The lacquer vanished in just two weeks at the left side of the bridge, where I often place my picking hand.



> I'm already happy with the guitar as it is but if there will be an available bridge replacement in black without hassle it will be more awesome.



I fear, PRS don't sell this bridge in black. But I have a different idea, that might give this guitar a more unique look. Have a look at the tuners ... though the pegs are black, there's also chrome on these tuners. It might be interesting to achieve a better chrome and black combination in the pickup area.

Long story short ... imagine chrome pickup rings. This would better compliment the chrome (or is it nickel?) bridge, especially when you get those relatively cheap black replacement bridge saddles, so that the bridge becomes a black / chrome mix too.

Just an idea ... don't know, if you would like it. This should be much easier to be done and relatively cheap. And for my taste it would look better than stock.

Other opinions might vary


----------



## espdna (Mar 18, 2016)

sexy


----------



## pavlston (Mar 18, 2016)

very beautiful beast <3

check out my PRS custom se 22 in this playthrough video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lNik4WauQE


----------



## austink (Mar 18, 2016)

Great top. This popped up in my ig feed. 

The bridge is not a hipshot and I am unaware if it is a direct swap. Either way it is a great bridge and is really comfy imo. 

HNGD! Enjoy your guitar, it is an absolutely killer model.


----------



## Metalworker (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow man, congrats, that is one SICK guitar. I think I just found a new goal in life....


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 20, 2016)

Dang that's hot.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Tisca (Mar 23, 2016)

This is the only top I've seen on a Holocomb sig nice enough to justify the price. Grats!


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 23, 2016)

Just be weary when replacing the bridge that it will change the tone. 

AFAIK PRS use some type of brass alloy for the machine heads and the bridge saddles.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 23, 2016)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> AFAIK PRS use some type of brass alloy for the machine heads and the bridge saddles.



Oh, that is an important hint and yes, brass sounds different.

In this case the best option would be ordering a custom bridge from ABM in Berlin. They can build the same bridge in black and of the same materials, but that thing would cost over 200&#8364;, I guess, because it would be fully custom.

In case our thread starter would be interested in a custom bridge, I can post the contact email address.

PS: Those ABM bridges are finest quality, CNC cut from bell brass and finished in Gold, Chrome or Black. I ordered one for my Gretsch Panther and the sound difference to the dye-cast stock bridge was phenomenal. Thankfully I didn't need to order custom, because the ABM 2400 was exactly what I needed. Btw, Mayones use a lot of ABM bridges on their guitars.

PPS: Looking at the PRS photos again, the saddles seem to be of brass. If the bridge base is brass with a chrome finish, I don't know. In case of ABM it would be.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 23, 2016)

That's a lot of money and trouble for something your hand will be covering 99% of the time you're playing.


Grats OP! sure is beautimos.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 23, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> That's a lot of money ...



Yep, for esthetic enthusiasts only  ... at least in this case.


----------



## leojohnson88 (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful man! I got mine in Black Cherry, the guitar rips! congrats!


----------



## antuni (Mar 29, 2016)

leojohnson88 said:


> Beautiful man! I got mine in Black Cherry, the guitar rips! congrats!



Nice color! Congrats to you too


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 31, 2016)

antuni said:


> Yea, that would be a killer stealth.



I see you've already covered the Hipshot issue. So yeah, it's not a Hipshot and it doesn't look like it. A Hipshot would look worse on this to me, BUT - how about black saddles? The tuners are two-tone so I think that'd tie it together nicely.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't you just get it powder coated? The whole reason brass is so popular, that even low-end guitars come with it, yes they do, is how easy it is to electroplate. 

Also,  at "bell brass". Which of all the bell brasses? It's like believing companies when they say "military grade" or "aerospace grade".


----------



## Aymara (Mar 31, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> how about black saddles?



That's an easy option, yes, but cheap saddles would sound different. But ABM could make black brass saddles, that wouldn't alter the tone.

But I think, the cheapest and best option is to get the bridge base powder coated.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmm, I guess you could dunk a set of these into some Brass Black. But it's not exactly cheap.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 31, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> Hmm, I guess you could dunk a set of these into some Brass Black. But it's not exactly cheap.



These are nearly exactly like the originals ... check the photos again


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 31, 2016)

Aymara said:


> These are nearly exactly like the originals ... check the photos again



That's why I chose to link to that particular set - because their shape is close enough that I actually can't tell the difference at all. The thing is, these are raw brass, the ones on the Holcomb are chromed (some pictures seem to show a slight yellow sheen, but they're definitely not raw). So these replacements would take Brass Black like champs where the stock ones shall ride eternal, shiny and chrome.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 31, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> So these replacements would take Brass Black like champs where the stock ones shall ride eternal, shiny and chrome.



Ah, ok, now I got it, but I guess it would be easier to get the bridge base powder coated in black. And for my taste it would look great with the original saddles.

No matter which option the thread starter would choose ... he needs to find a company in his country, that does powder coatings.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't actually think I've seen a black baseplate with chrome saddles before... Might look rad. I have one of those chinese knockoff bridges (with the shoulders like this one has) that I put black Graphtech saddles on. That looks might snazzy.


----------



## Aymara (Apr 1, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> I don't actually think I've seen a black baseplate with chrome saddles before... Might look rad.



I once saw such a bridge on a photo of a different guitar and for my taste it looked great. Remember, the idea was to create a black / chrome mix in the pickup area, that the tuners already have. That's why I also mentioned the idea of chrome pickup rings.

The later might already be enough to let the bridge look much better as it is and give the pickup area a better "color balance". But a silver bridge combined with all black pickups just looks like a wrong choice, as if a black bridge was sold out 

But it's all a matter of taste.

Fact is, the silver pickup rings option is the cheapest and most easy to handle / achieve without altering the tone. So I would try that first.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Apr 6, 2016)

if it wasnt for the thin neck, the holcombs would be so much more desirable for me. too bad they didnt at least come with an option of neck profile.


----------



## Casper777 (Apr 6, 2016)

littleredguitars2 said:


> if it wasnt for the thin neck, the holcombs would be so much more desirable for me. too bad they didnt at least come with an option of neck profile.



Well... Thin neck by PRS standards  we are not talking Wizard thin here...


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Still thinner than i like. I'm a wide fat kind of guy


----------

